# Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €



## bmwiest123 (15. Mai 2015)

*Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Hallo,
Ich brauche einen guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €.
Prozessor ist ein AMD FX-4300 mit 4x3.8GHz
Nur zur Info: Ich will in nicht Overclocken. Vorerst!

BUDGET: 550€
Warehouse 2 | PC Hardware & More

Danke schon mal im voraus!!!


----------



## facehugger (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Lüfter, du  meinst sicher CPU-Freezer, ähem Kühler. Und ja, die Dinger bringen meist einen Propeller mit... Wie hoch darf er denn sein?

Gruß


----------



## fxler (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Alpenföhn Himalaya 2
Thermalright Macho HR-2


----------



## NuVirus (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Willkommen im Forum 

Mal die Höhe außer acht gelassen wäre EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Himalaya 2 Tower KÃ¼hler - Hardware, ein guter Kauf.

Falls du den FX 4300 noch nicht hast oder noch zurück geben kannst würde ich davon eher abraten und auf etwas anderes umsteigen da er zwar schön aussieht mit 4 Kernen und 3,8Ghz aber doch eigl schon ne lahme Krücke ist und leider nicht besonders empfehlenswert für aktuelle Games uä.


----------



## bmwiest123 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Lüfter, du  meinst sicher CPU-Freezer, ähem Kühler. Und ja, die Dinger bringen meist einen Propeller mit... Wie hoch darf er denn sein?
> 
> Gruß



Am Besten einen unter 120mm aber 120 ist auch ok!!!


----------



## bmwiest123 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum
> 
> Mal die Höhe außer acht gelassen wäre EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Himalaya 2 Tower KÃ¼hler - Hardware, ein guter Kauf.
> 
> Falls du den FX 4300 noch nicht hast oder noch zurück geben kannst würde ich davon eher abraten und auf etwas anderes umsteigen da er zwar schön aussieht mit 4 Kernen und 3,8Ghz aber doch eigl schon ne lahme Krücke ist und leider nicht besonders empfehlenswert für aktuelle Games uä.



Kannst du mir einen guten billigen Prozessor empfehlen?


----------



## NuVirus (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

wichtig ist erstmal was du für ein Gehäuse hast - dann können wir schauen was Sinn macht - evtl wäre auch ein Kühler sinnvoll der von oben auf das Board bläst was erstens das Mainboard mitkühlt - was bei AMD häufig wichtig ist (hier benötigen wir noch deine genaue Bezeichnung deines Mainboards).
Falls möglich würde ich auf jedenfall einen 120mm Lüfter nehmen gerade wenn du einen leisen Kühler für OC suchst.

Edit: Bitte Doppelposts vermeiden du kannst einen bestehenden Beitrag bearbeiten.

Nenne uns mal folgende Infos - was ist vorhanden und was willst du ca. ausgeben und erreichen.

Wenn es im untersten Preisbereich bleiben soll wäre ein AMD 860k für Sockel FM2+ zumindest eine modernere Plattform - wirklich empfehlenswert für aktuelle Games wäre aber erst ein Intel i5 diese beginnen aktuell leider erst ab ca. 175€ - hier wäre ein Gebrauchtkauf für dich wohl das sinnvollste.


----------



## facehugger (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*



bmwiest123 schrieb:


> Am Besten einen unter 120mm aber 120 ist auch ok!!!


Dann was in der Art:


Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Raijintek Pallas (0R100004) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Rock LP (BK002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und ja, für`s daddeln ist eine aktuelle Haswell-CPU wie der i5-4460/4590 besser geeignet. Dafür bräuchtest du aber auch ein anderes Mobo mit B85/H97-Chipsatz...

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Wenn Du Dir bei der CPU auch noch nicht 100% sicher bist, wäre es vielleicht gut zu wissen, wie der Rest des Systems bzw. das Budget aussehen.

Bitte mal ausfüllen: 

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*
*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie  einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein  eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem, ... )*

*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

*4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der  alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B.  SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)*

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*

*6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033,  WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-,  Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*

*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*

*8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*

*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)*


----------



## bmwiest123 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Warehouse 2 | PC Hardware & More

Es gibt aber noch eine andere Variante!

Warehouse 2 | PC Hardware & More


----------



## NuVirus (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Ok nenne uns zumindest mal dein Budget und versuche zumindest die Fragen oben zu beantworten - besonders zum Monitor zu beantworten damit wir wegen Grafikkarte schauen können außerdem halt was du damit machen willst.

Von der Zusammenstellung von dir würde ich Abstand nehmen und auch bei einem andere Shop bestellen - oder gibt es einen bestimmten Grund dort zu bestellen?


----------



## bmwiest123 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
550-max. 600

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Alles abgesehen vom Betriebssystem und einer Soundanlage (also Tatatur (keine Maus), Bildschirm)

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Nein, da ich einen Laptop benutze

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
GTA 5, Watch Dogs, Minecraft,

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
1TB

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
Vorerst nicht.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
WLAN


----------



## bmwiest123 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ok nenne uns zumindest mal dein Budget und versuche zumindest die Fragen oben zu beantworten - besonders zum Monitor zu beantworten damit wir wegen Grafikkarte schauen können außerdem halt was du damit machen willst.
> 
> Von der Zusammenstellung von dir würde ich Abstand nehmen und auch bei einem andere Shop bestellen - oder gibt es einen bestimmten Grund dort zu bestellen?



Nein gibt es nicht!

NUR ZUR INFO ICH WILL IN NOCH AUF... UPGRADEN JETZT AUFRÜSTEN


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Deine Anforderungen beißen sich ein wenig mit deinem Budget, für 716€ könnte man es so machen:

716€ Komplett PC inkl. Moni Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE)
1 x ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x AOC e2470Swhe, 23.6"
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Sharkoon VS4-W mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

Fehlt aber noch Tastatur und Maus.


----------



## bmwiest123 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Deine Anforderungen beißen sich ein wenig mit deinem Budget, für 716€ könnte man es so machen:
> 
> 716€ Komplett PC inkl. Moni Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Maus habe ich


----------



## NuVirus (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Jo mit dem Budget wird kein vernünftiger PC inkl. Monitor drinnen sein - evtl kriegt man es gebraucht mit einem i5 2500k oä. hin und ner gebrauchten Grafikkarte wie 7950 (stärker als 270X oder 265).

Ein i5 ab 2xxx Reihe sollte man hier auf jedenfall verbauen


----------



## bmwiest123 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

ICH MÖCHTE IHN JA NOCH AUFRÜSTEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Dann laß die Grafikkarte erst weg und nutze die IGP des i5 4460 solange, bis Du Geld für eine gescheite GPU zusammen hast, dann passt es auch mit dem Budget.


----------



## bmwiest123 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann laß die Grafikkarte erst weg und nutze die IGP des i5 4460 solange, bis Du Geld für eine gescheite GPU zusammen hast, dann passt es auch mit dem Budget.



Danke


----------



## NuVirus (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Hast halt dann sehr wenig Spieleleistung bis du ne Grafikkarte drin hast


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Guten leisen Lüfter zum Overclocken unter 40 €*

Auf niedri(st)gen Einstellungen funktioniert das aber.

Dann kann man immer noch mal schauen, ob man eine GPU günstig gebraucht erwirbt oder ob man auf dien neuen AMD-Karten im Sommer wartet.


----------

